# Need urgent advice; travel time school run from Silicon Oasis to Um Suqeim



## Melvers (Dec 30, 2010)

Could anyone advice me on the following:
We'll be moving to Dubai before the beginning of next school year and have applied to a couple of IB schools. We've just found out that we will be accommodated in Silicon Oasis, but the school we prefer is Raffles in Um Suqeim.
Before we do the big registration cost, I need to find out how long the travel time would be from Silicon to Um Suqeim? Especially in the mornings for the school run?

Thanks a million!!


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just to clarify, you will be living in Silicon Oasis and taking your children to school at the Raffles, Um Suqeim? Have you been offered school places at Raffles? Have they confirmed that there are still places available?


----------



## Melvers (Dec 30, 2010)

Sandgroper74 said:


> Just to clarify, you will be living in Silicon Oasis and taking your children to school at the Raffles, Um Suqeim? Have you been offered school places at Raffles? Have they confirmed that there are still places available?


Yes, we will be living in Silicon and (because previously we were told we would be in Al Waha) have applied at Raffles.
I have just spoken to the registration office at Raffles who told me we have a spot and the offer letter should be sent to us within the next couple of days. We only have 5 days to register then, so not much time to decide!
We really like the school and it would be our favorite option but of course the drive to school needs to be feasible!!!
HELP!


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Congratulations on being offered a place at your preferred school! I can't comment on time/distance but you might want to accept the place and see how you can make it work for you. You can always change schools in the future and places at some schools are highly sought after. There are schools in DSO and Mirdif with vacancies but UK Curriculum.

I have viewed the Al Waha & Silicon Oasis villas, and I think I prefer the latter ones, for the build quality and location.


----------



## Melvers (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.
I am still eager to find out how long it would take and also if there are any other parents driving from Silicon to Raffles so we could share. We have a baby on the way and so that complicates things a bit with regards to spending hours a day in the car.... At the same time it's what you say; if you get a place at your preferred school it's best to take it.... 
Still don't know on what to decide!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I imagine you will need to allow yourself an hour round trip twice a day + after school activities + kids parties every week!


----------



## Melvers (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, our other option (2nd choice) would be Uptown in Mirdiff from which I've heard it would take 20-25 minutes to get there. Not too much difference then.
If there would be other parents going to Raffles we could share, which would really help, but the school told me they don't know who lives in Silicon cause most addresses are PO boxes....


----------

